
Ask HN: How does Ask.com manages to make money? - fgtx
I mean, don&#x27;t know anyone that <i>willingly</i> uses their product, still they&#x27;re everywhere.
======
sjs382
[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ask.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ask.com)

33rd globally, 63rd in the US, and I don't think anyone is twisting their arm.
To a lot of less technical people, search is search is search—it doesn't
matter who's providing it.

